# banana bread?



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I make home made banana bread, and I'm just wondering if I could give my boys some as a little bit of a treat.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

I don't see why not, just in moderation.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

xtgw p
09

Pilot typed for me.,[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[=== 
and again 
I was only planing little slivers but it's good to have an okay


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

hey if the rats get some banana bread i want some too.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

haahaa home made goodies are the best


----------

